#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Αυθαίρετες συντεταγμένες μετατροπή σε ΕΓΣΑ 87

## gian

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα μια γνώμη για το παρακάτω πρόβλημα
Έχω πίνακα αυθαίρετων συντεταγμένων ΧΥΖ (περίπου 50 σημεία)παλιού τοπογραφικού και θέλω να τις μετατρέψω σε egsa87. Δεν είναι σίγουρα ούτε HATT ουτε καποιο άλλο γνωστό σύστημα
H σκέψη είναι να πλοταρω τα σημεια στο autocad, να τις μετατρέψω όλες σε γωνίες αποστάσεις σε σχέση με το πρώτο σημείο, (προφανώς οι γωνίες θα είναι τυχαίες σε σχέση με τον μηδενισμό του οργάνου) να μετρήσω με GPS ας πουμε τα σημεία 1 και 2 σε WGS84 και να τα μετατρέψω σε EGSA87 με κάποιο πρόγραμμα από αυτά που κυκλοφορούν, να πλοταρω σε άλλο αρχειο τα σημεια 1 και 2 σε egsa87, να βρω την πραγματική γωνία της βάσης 1-2, να υπολογίσω την γωνια στροφης και την μετατόπιση σε σχεση με το αυθαίρετο συστημα να φτιαξω ένα αρχειο πολικων συντεταγμενων με τις γωνίες διορθωμένες και τις αποστάσεις από το σημειο 1 (από το πρωτογενές αρχείο.)
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν την άποψη σας αν είναι σωστή σαν σκέψη και αν όχι τι θα μου προτείνατε.
 ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

